

AMQP, Queues and Callbacks at Brightbox - comice
http://blog.brightbox.co.uk/posts/queues-and-callbacks

======
Jim_Neath
The guys at Brightbox are all awesome chaps and by far the best rails host
I've ever had the pleasure to use.

~~~
authentic
Their pricing seems far too high, though.

